# BOSS plow truck headlight wiring issue



## SHL landscape (Oct 28, 2018)

I recently bought a used boss rt3 straight blade for my 2011 Chevy 1500 direct fit to the vehicle. Once I put the adapters to the headlights from the factory harness to the headlight neither turn signals work. Pink wire on the right light has been spliced in as directed, along with the left side yellow and purple wires spliced in. 
Anyone have any input would be fantastic.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Not working on the truck or the blade?


----------



## SHL landscape (Oct 28, 2018)

The truck


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

This was used pieces? What truck exactly did they come off of? Did they go out only after connecting the plow?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

deleted


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> deleted


I was going to say tailights? We're off the back drag pro...


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Ajlawn1 said:


> I was going to say tailights? We're off the back drag pro...


I actually meant parking lights, but then realized that doesn't apply either


----------



## SHL landscape (Oct 28, 2018)

It came off the exact same truck 11 Chevy 1500, as soon as you plug the adapter in from factory harness to lights, no turn signal.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

the red wire coming from each adapter. what do you have it connected to?


----------



## SHL landscape (Oct 28, 2018)

They were scotch locked together to a single wire that connects to the battery with a 10amp fuse


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

..


----------



## SHL landscape (Oct 28, 2018)

]


----------



## SHL landscape (Oct 28, 2018)

So...according to the supplied diagram pink wire splices into the turn signal left side which I did. Had the spade/Male end. I attached it. Purple female end is free hanging off the relay. I attached the pictures of what I'm looking at. Step 11 in your diagram I do not have here. Do I need to splice/tie in the purple wire from the left side headlight assembly to the pink wire?


----------



## SHL landscape (Oct 28, 2018)

Right side not left*


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

So the pink is RH turn off the harness and ties into the purple on the pass side headlight adapter. The yellow running light wire on the pass side headlight adapter is not used. Driver side is purple from harness to purple on headlight adapter and yellow from harness to yellow on headlight adapter...


----------



## SHL landscape (Oct 28, 2018)

Ok so if I'm not mistaken...my pink is tied into the gm side light blue white for the turn signal voltage. Take my stray purple and tap into the pink as well and leave it in conjunction with the gm signal wire?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

The pink ties into the purple on the pass side headlight adapter... You would not have to tie into any truck wiring directly as the headlight adapter does that....


----------



## SHL landscape (Oct 28, 2018)

We did exactly what you said, hasn't changed a thing. Rapid signal pulse due to no load. Fronts won't do a thing except stay on steady. Have 12v on the relays off that harness kit. Proper ground. Attached the pink to that purple. No results. I have 12v on that pink wire....using a power probe.


----------

